#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-26
<sipherdee> cyphermox: jusqu'à maintenant je me suis surtout impliqué du côté de kde mais je suis ne suis pas fermé à gnome etj'ai de l'intérêt à rencontrer le monde.
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-27
<qwebirc39057> qq'un sait comment capter et enregistrer les vidéos de Radio-can avec ubuntu ?
<cyphermox> qwebirc39057: tu veux dire du site web?
<avoine> qwebirc39057: malheureusement, je crois que l'on ne peut pas
<avoine> ça utilise un truc microsoft qui bloque dans linux
<avoine> je vais me reseigner
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-28
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<IdleOne> bonsoir d2_racing 
<d2_racing> ça va IdleOne 
<IdleOne> pas pire, toi?
<d2_racing> très bien merci
<d2_racing> sais-tu quand Ubuntu 11.10 sort officiellement ?
<IdleOne> le 13 Ocotbre
<IdleOne> Octobre*
<d2_racing> good merci pour l'info
<IdleOne> no problemo mi amigo :)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-29
<dejuren> komputes: ping
<komputes> dejuren: hey drago
<dejuren> komputes: hey david... any news abt Oct release party?
<komputes> dejuren: cyphermox told me it was going to be at St Sulplice, after the release
<dejuren> komputes: do you have a date?
<dejuren> cyphermox: ^^
<cyphermox> the week after, so Oct 20 or 21?
<dejuren> anything works for me... you guys just need to deside :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-09-30
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman_> kanouk: bonsoir
<Ankman_> ca va bien?
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman_ ça va bien merci et toi?
<Ankman_> moi aussi
<kanouk> :)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-01
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<Ankman_> bonsoir
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-02
<RP64> BONJOUR MON AMIS
<RP64> l'drivers de mon ubuntu sur le grande problemme assistance sil vouz plais!
<RP64> assistance sil vouz plais
<d2_racing> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2012-09-25
<YoBoY> yo
<YoBoY> comment va le Quebec ? :)
<MagicFab> YoBoY, pas fort mais pas mort
<YoBoY> à ce point ? :D
<MagicFab> ben...  grève, élections, enqu6êtes sur la corruption en construction..
<YoBoY> Je viens faire un tour à Montréal pour 10 jours, vous avez des bonnes adresses à me conseiller pour que je découvre la ville ? (restau, pubs, musées, architecture, expos…) :p
<MagicFab> YoBoY, t'es pas mal hors-sujet avec ça ici... mais bon voici mes suggestions: http://www.reddit.com/r/montreal/comments/zsljr/36_hours_in_your_fine_city/c67e164
<YoBoY> MagicFab, vu qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de discussions ;)
<IdleOne> MagicFab: qui va faire l'enquete sur la corruption des enqueteurs de corruption?
<YoBoY> et puis, si tu veux plus dans le sujet, vous voulez pas organiser une ubuntu hour pour qu'on se croise ? :D
<YoBoY> je ramène des tatoos Ubuntu si vous voulez pour le fun :p
<IdleOne> already got an Ubuntu tattoo
<IdleOne> :P
<YoBoY> pffff :)
<YoBoY> et un tux ?
<IdleOne> non
 * YoBoY est dealer de tatoos, de tshirts oranges, de mugs plastiques, et de tout un tas d'autres goodies ^^
<YoBoY> merci pour le lien MagicFab, ça a l'air sympa ce parcours :)
<MagicFab> Pourquoi, pas toute excuse est bonne. Je reviens samedi, j'aimerais bien faire un "hour" bientot
<YoBoY> je suis pas dispo le week end par contre :p
<YoBoY> (déjà prévu des virées pour mes deux week end sur place)
<YoBoY> et j'atterris jeudi ^^
<YoBoY> bref, dispo n'importe quel jour de la semaine prochaine, sauf le vendredi :p
<YoBoY> ha, j'oublie, je peux aussi amener des cd 12.04 fr si vous avez besoin
<cyphermox> YoBoY: cool, tu me laissera un message on ira prendre une bière ou autre
#ubuntu-qc 2012-09-26
<Chex> hey guys
<Chex> I need to get a new webcam that will work with 12.04, is there a hardware compatability list I can look at so I can buy something I know will work OK?
<IdleOne> Chex: I know the logitech HD C510 works OTB
<Chex> oh cool. nice $30 bucks at Newegg, works for me
<cyphermox> I have a Logitech Quickcam zoom that works (it's an older webcam) and a Microsft VX-3000 that works out of the box now
<cyphermox> many cheapo webcams from RadioShack work properly too
<IdleOne> I think most logitech cams Just Work
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> most newer Microsoft's don't
<IdleOne> probably require silverlight or some stupid crap
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> cyphermox: let me know when you go for a beer with YoBoY. I wouldn't mind having one too
<Chex> cyphermox: I have a ancient (1990s) Creative cam that says it works, but when it displays just shows black, time for a upgrade
<Chex> cyphermox: and does the same thing when I pass it thru to Vbox/WinXP host
<Ankman> black where? tried cheese?
<Chex> Gtalk, and skype
<Ankman> in skype mine was black too, worked otherwise
<Chex> well, the only thing I really need it for is skype.. heh
<Ankman> try "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype" if this works
<Chex> Ankman: ah cool, thanks, will try it
<Ankman> didn't work for me, but others reported it does
<Ankman> if not and if mplayer (may be works with vlc tpp) is installed, try "mplayer -fps 15 tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0" (or video1)
<Chex> ok, thanks
<YoBoY> cyphermox, IdleOne vous avez une préférence pour l'heure ? (midi, soir…) ou pour le quartier ?
<cyphermox> du tout
<IdleOne> non plus.
<IdleOne> just give me an address and I'll be there 
<YoBoY> je squatte à côté du parc la fontaine pour info
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> y'a tout plein d'endroits près de là
<cyphermox> tout près de l'université (un peu plus loin vers l'ouest) il y a Benelux
<YoBoY> ok, on voit ça quand je serais arrivé, faut aussi que je vois avec les amis qui m'hébergent ce qu'ils ont prévus :) mais une soirée bière ça devrait pas poser de soucis :p
<cyphermox> ce serait la semaine prochaine j'imagine?
<YoBoY> oui
<cyphermox> d'ac
<cyphermox> je serai déjà en ville Lundi et Mercredi
<Chex> Ankman: no luck, its not even setting up the /dev/video device at all: v4l2: unable to open '/dev/video0': No such file or directory
<Ankman> tried /dev/video1 ?
<Chex> Ankman: the kernel/device managing isnt assigning the camera a device when I plug it in
<Chex> Ankman: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1229435/
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> does lsusb show it when plugged in?
<Chex> Ankman: yes, it does: Bus 003 Device 013: ID 041e:400a Creative Technology, Ltd PC-Cam 300
<Chex> Ankman: dude , this thing is ancient.. I think I will just buy a this-decade replacement for $30 bucks
<Ankman> heh
#ubuntu-qc 2012-09-27
<Ankman> names
<Ankman> MagicFab___: are you in colorado?
#ubuntu-qc 2012-09-28
<cyphermox> grr.. ma compote de pomme a splashé c tout collé
 * cyphermox files a bug report
<MagicFab___> Ankman, yes I am
<MagicFab___> sorry, gotta go
<YoBoY> Ça y est je suis à Montréal et il fait super beau :D
<Ankman> mais il sera plui de 2 jours, commencer en 4 heures
<YoBoY> m'en fiche je suis pas là ce week end xD
<cyphermox> YoBoY: yeah il fait beau en effet
<YoBoY> aller j'arrête de geeker, je ressors :) ++
#ubuntu-qc 2012-09-30
<qwebirc2486> Allo ?
<de> Salut tout le monde 
#ubuntu-qc 2014-09-23
<avoine> cyphermox: est-ce que tu connais par hasard la conclusion de ce débat là -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/ExtraPackageInstallation
<avoine> ou bien si c'est encore en débat
<avoine> si btrfs serait stable ça réglerait le problème!
<avoine> ou pas...
<cyphermox> avoine: je crois pas que c'est réglé
<avoine> ok, j'étais curieux
<avoine> pour btrfs, je faisais évidement référence au post du dev de systemd-> http://0pointer.net/blog/revisiting-how-we-put-together-linux-systems.html
<Chex> hey guys.. cyphermox 
<cyphermox> Chex: hey
#ubuntu-qc 2014-09-24
<qwebirc75803> Salut
#ubuntu-qc 2017-09-26
<grimelle> Bonjour, je cherche à retrouver la capacité de renvoyer des courriels que je recois via thunderbird, c'est ma quête du moment (ha ha ha) , merci à l'avance 
<grimelle> je dois quitter , je patienterai, merci , bonne journée
#ubuntu-qc 2017-09-27
<pompier39> allo
<Ankman> allo
